# 90 day dog insurance whilst abroad



## emrrjg (Jul 2, 2009)

We are going to Europe, possibly Romania and moldove this August for 2 months approx and are finding it difficult to find an insurance company which doesn't cost the earth. The cheapest I've found so far is the caravan club at £293 for 60 days, Ideally we want 90 days, does anyone know of an insurance company?


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, I know that the Argos platinum cover when we took it out earlier in the year was for unlimited travel. I have just checked the policy document and their gold cover also covers unlimited travel. Wont cover you in Moldova though as its outside the Pets Passport cover and also would be outside your vehicles cover as well. They are not part of Eu and not part of the Russian Federation as is.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes I think you will find it difficult to get cover for non EU countries.
Asda do 12 month EU cover in their Superior Package.


----------

